# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  Conferences - Seminars - Meetings - Workshops

## Παναγιώτης

*1ST Call for  Papers* *10th International Conference on  Application of Advanced Technology in Transportation – AATT  2008.* *Athens**, Greece* *May 27th-31st,  2008* *WWW: http://www.civil.ntua.gr/aatt       E-mail:*aatt2008@transport.ntua.gr 

 

 The National Technical University of Athens, the  American Society of Civil Engineers and the Transportation Research Board would  like to invite you to the 10th Conference on Applications of Advanced  Technologies in Transportation, which will take place in Athens,  Greece, in May, 27th-31st,  2008.

*The main objectives of the 10th AATT are to discuss and  showcase advanced technologies, innovative equipment, expert skills and new  materials applied to transportation modes and systems. Academics, researchers  and professionals interested in the field of transportation are invited to  attend the conference to learn about innovative solutions and the application of  new methods, theories and technologies in the areas of transportation  infrastructure, planning and operations.*

To…

…access the conference topics, click  here

…access the conference web-site  and/or submit an abstract, click here

*The  deadline for submitting an abstract is July 2nd,  2007.*


 We look forward to  seeing you in Athens, in 2008.



*Matthew Karlaftis,  Ph.D.* Program Chair _School__ of Civil  Engineering__,_ _National Technical  University of Athens, Greece_ *Samer Madanat,  Ph.D.* Conference  Co-Chair _Department of Civil and Environmental  Engineering_ _University__ of  California__,  Berkeley_ *Antony** Stathopoulos,  Ph.D.* Conference  Co-Chair _School__ of Civil  Engineering__,_ _National Technical  University of Athens, Greece_ 


*The conference is also sponsored  by*             ASCE Transportation and Development  Institute


              Hellenic Institute of  Transport 



            Hellenic Society of Civil  Engineers 

Πηγή: pmgreece

----------


## Petros

*Port State Control and Ship Registers Conference*

Monday 23 - Wednesday 25 April 2007
Athenaeum Intercontinental, Athens

*Overview*


*Conference Highlights:*
Enhanced networking opportunitiesLegal and practical aspects of detentions and banningSeeking harmonisation and co-ordination of PSC activitiesThe continuing issue of transparencyUS regulations and EU perspectivesViews from MoU'sRights and responsibilities of flag statesILO Maritime Labour Convention - the fourth pillar of regulationSafety and securityRegistration Procedures - an interactive session*Plus - The Shipowner's Panel*

*Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, Seatramp Tankers*
*George Gabriel*, Golden Union 
*George D Gourdomichalis*, G. Bros Maritime
Debate: Port State Oversight - What Does Flag State Bring to the Table?Face the Press SessionDear Colleague,
While the primary task of enforcing compliance and the issuing of certificates falls on the flag state, port state control plays a pivotal role in the implementation and enforcement of international industry standards. For owners the choice of flag is an increasingly complex issue in which financial considerations based purely on the cost of registration have long ceased to be the determining factor. With flag states constantly under pressure to improve standards and operate quality vessels, the relationship between flag state, port state and classification societies is essential. Port State Control and Ship Registers presents the ideal forum to address both this circle of responsibility and broader flag issues. 
Combining these two well established events will enhance networking opportunities for everyone. Our Shipowner's Panel including Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, George Gabriel and George Gourdomichalis, is bound to produce lively discussion! Also for the first time in a "Face the Press" session our panel of experts drawn from Class, PSC Authorities and the Registers will be questioned by senior editorial staff from Lloyd's List and Naftiliaki. 
Ship Registers last came to Athens in 2002 and we are delighted to be returning with our new combined event this year. I look forward to welcoming you in April.
*Simon Gutteridge*
Lloyd's List events
*Conference Speakers include*

*Chairman: Jonathan Lux, Partner, Ince & Co*
*KEYNOTE: George A. Gratsos, President of the Hellenic Chamber of Shipping*
Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, President, Seatramp TankersGeorge Gabriel, Golden UnionGeorge D. Gourdomichalis, G. Bros MaritimeCaptain Pierre Janssen, Head, Port State Control, BelgiumCaptain Dimitris C. Mitsatsos, HN, Director General, HELMEPACaptain Andreas Constantinou, Senior Surveyor, Cyprus Maritime AdministrationDick Welsh, Director, Isle of Man Ship RegistryCaptain Mike Rand, Activities Europe, US CoastguardGeorge Zambartas, Senior Legal Consultant, Economides, Dionysiou & CoNigel Lowry, Athens Correspondent, Lloyd's ListDavid Glass, Managing Editor, NaftiliakiStephan Assheuer, Head of Department Flag State Affairs, Germanischer LloydKarl Lumbers, Director, Thomas Miller P&IBrad L Berman, President, LISCRTheo Xenakoudis, Managing Director, International Registries, Inc.Mark T. O'Neil, Partner, Reed Smith Richards ButlerLino Vassallo, Chairman, Mediterranean MoUChris Austen, CEO, Maritime & Underwater Security ConsultantsJohn A. Gauci-Maistre K.M., Chairman, GM International ServicesFor more information:
http://www.lloydslistevents.com/mtma...=1172162957414

----------


## gvaggelas

*Symposium: 16 April, 2007*
*Second Athens Biennial Symposium on Equity, Investment, Energy and Shipping
Place:  Eugenides Foundation, Athens, Hellas*
This key event will be held held in Athens and will be attended by delegates which will include leading businessmen, politicians, academics and alumni of City University.

*CAPITAL FLOWS AND INVESTMENT
* 
 CHAIRMAN:
 Mr. Richard Gillingwater, Dean, Cass Business School, City University 
 SETTING THE SCENE:
 Mr. Eric Nielsen, Chief European Economist, Goldman Sachs International,   London
 PRINCIPAL SPEAKER:
 Dr. Supachai Panitchpakdi, Secretary General, United Nations Conference   on Trade and Development

 SPEAKERS:
 Mr. Philippe M. Costeletos, Partner, Texas Pacific Group, London
 Mr. Chris French, Chairman of Investment Banking, Goldman Sachs    International, London
 Sir Stelios Haji-Ioannou, Chairman, easyGroup (Cass Graduate 1987) 
 Mr. Nicholas Tsakos, President, Tsakos Energy Navigation Ltd. (Cass    Graduate 1985)
 PANELLIST:
 Dr. Peter Cornelius, Chief Economist, AlpInvest Partners, Amsterdam

*ENERGY AND SHIPPING*
 CHAIRMAN:
 Mr. George Procopiou, President, Dynagas Ltd.

 SETTING THE SCENE:
 Dr. Daniel Jessel, Chairman, Maritime Strategies International Ltd., London
 SPEAKERS:
 Professor Costas Th. Grammenos, Pro Vice-Chancellor, City University .  Mr. Thomas Intrator, President, Cargill Ocean Transportation, Geneva
 Mr. Ole Slorer, Managing Director, Morgan Stanley, New York 
   (Cass Graduate 1988)
 Professor Michael Tamvakis, Associate Dean  Undergraduate School, Cass    Business School, City University (Cass Graduate 1988)

 PANELLIST:
 Mr. Nicholas Tsakos, President, Tsakos Energy Navigation (Cass    Graduate 1985)
 International Centre for Shipping, Trade and Finance
 SPEAKERS:
 Professor David Rhind, Vice-Chancellor. City University
 Professor Peter Davies, Centre for Port and Maritime History, University of   Liverpool;  and founder President of the International Maritime    Economic History Association, U.K.

----------


## gvaggelas

*Danaos Management Consultants SA*, will hold its biannual user meeting *June 5-8*. The event will commence June 5 at the Yacht Club of Greece, and move to Danaos offices, 14 Akti Kondyli, Piraeus, June 6-8. The biannual meeting is the forum where Danaos presents new product developments and users express their views and requirements for new features and required functionality.
Further informnation: Danaos Management Consultants SA Tel: 210 4196 600, E-mail: contact@danaos.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The 4th Lloyd's Shipping Economist, *Greek Ship Finance* Conference 2007 will be held at the Athenaeum InterContinental, Athens, *May 24 - 25*. With contributions from a number of Greek shipowners, the forum will discuss and debate global economic trends; implications of growth in
the Indian and Chinese markets; has Greek shipping made a decisive move towards becoming a predominately public industry; does the growth of the Chinese fleet represent a threat or an opportunity; and the capital markets. A Shipping Business Risk Management Workshop will be
held *May 23*. Further information: www.shipfinanceevents.com/Im1877b

----------


## gvaggelas

Grasping the keys of quality' is the general title of the 17th annual conference, *International
Ship Management 2007* to be held in Athens *June 19 - 20*, at the Athenaeum InterContinental
Hotel. Chaired by *Alexander Papachristides-Bove*, president Seatramp Tankers Inc, the event will
look for answers to questions like: Environmental management and the new demands facing
shipping; Guarding against US environmental prosecutions; Are Key Performance Indicators a truer
measure of quality; Operational and management challenges faced in running LNG ships, ice class
tankers, passenger ships and large container ships; Is IT a friend or foe for the ship manager; and
Being ready for tomorrow's rules and risks. On *June 18* a Legal Risk Management Workshop will be
held. Further information: www.lloydslistevents.com/im1896

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre*, as the official provider of the Institure of Chartered
Shipbrokers (*ICS*) education in Greece, is holding a bunker management seminar *June 4, 6, 11, 13*.
Contents of the seminar cover bunkers used in shipping today, fuel characteristics, voyage needs,
bunkering ports, the delivery of bunkers and onboard fuel treatment, owners or time charterers
responsibilities, bunkering disputes, the handling of claims and placing the bunkers inquiry. Led by
lecturer Captain *I. Filippatos* the eight-hour seminar cost E300 and on completion candidates
receive a certificate of attendance. Further information: Tel: 210 4125945, Fax: 210 4125947, Email:
helmc@otenet.gr , Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Some 45 industry leaders from Greece and abroad have been lined up to make presentations
during *Investments 2007* to be held at the Astir Palace Resort, Vouliagmeni *May 31*. Under the
general theme of 'Where can you get the best from your cash? And what risks must you run?',
shipping will be just one of 10 sectors presented at this investments conference. Further information:
http://www.mareforum.com/mare_forum_...ramme_2007.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

The celebrations marking 25 years of operation of *Helmepa* (Hellenic Marine Environment
Protection Association) planned for the Athens Concert Hall *June 6* in the presence of
representatives of the state, the European Commission (EC) and the Athens diplomatic corps as well
as professionals from the Greek and international maritime community and its members will be
broadcast live on the internet. To be held at Dimitris Mitropoulos hall of the Athens Concert Hall,
the event marks the occasion when, under the motto 'To Save the Seas', and led by shipowner, the
late *George P Livanos*, Greek seafarers and shipowners voluntarily created the unique collective
effort for the prevention of marine pollution from ships with man himself and the Greek "filotimo"
as weapons. The online address: *www.helmepa.gr* , along with a live translation in English will
begin at 19.00 (GMT +3 Eastern Europe daylight/summer time) and will give member seafarers,
*Mepa* sister organisations and anyone else unable to attend the event to have the opportunity to
watch it and share the festive atmosphere.

----------


## gvaggelas

The Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*) will hold
the eighth and final technical meeting for the 2006-2007 season on *May 24* when *Henk van den
Boom*, Manager Trials & Monitoring, MARIN, Wageningen, The Netherlands will make a
presentation titled 'Industry Standard for Speed – Power Trials'. The paper will focus on the analysis
of shipbuilders' speed trials utilising corrections to allow for deviations between the conditions during
the trial and the conditions defined in the contract. The event begins at 19:00hrs in the auditorium of
Kristen Navigation Inc, 354 Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea, Athens. After the meeting, a reception will
be held. Participation: E5 for members and students and E10 for non-members, paid at the entrance.
Further information: Tel: 210 4528 200, Fax: 210-4526 260, E-mail: sname@elkco.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

The findings of more than 100 research studies related to the shipping industry by academic institutions from over 30 countries all over the world will be presented at the IAME2007 Conference. In addition, senior government and shipping industry representatives will address issues on trends, developments and challenges of the industry in special interest sessions.
On top of the Conference sessions, the program includes social activities, excursions and a Gala dinner, to enable attendees to network and exchange ideas, views and experiences.

The International Association of Maritime Economists (IAME)
Established in 1991, IAME is an international forum for the exchange of information and views among those interested in the economic aspects of shipping, ports and other related issues. Membership of the Association includes academics, managers and policy makers.
The IAME conferences are organized and hosted by a different academic institution every year, and are held in the country where the hosting institution is based. The last six IAME Conferences were held in the following countries: Italy (2000), Hong Kong (2001), Panama (2002), Korea (2003), Turkey (2004), Cyprus (2005) and Australia (2006). The IAME conferences cover areas including Shipping Economics, Ship Finance, Maritime Policy and Management, Port Policy, and Logistics. They usually attract around 100-150 academics from all over the world, as well as a similar number of maritime business practitioners, including middle and senior-level company executives, maritime association officials, and representatives of port authorities and maritime organizations.

Info: http://www.iame2007.org/

Find Attached Conference Brochure

----------


## gvaggelas

The 9th Annual *Marine Money* Greek Ship Finance Forum will be held *October 18* at the
Athens Ledra Marriott. Topics to be discussed will included: ** Is China going to keep us happy for
another year? - Economic Outlook **Are newbuildings the best bet in this 'crazy' market? -
Shipping Outlook **Trends in the debt market **Caution from bankers at the top of the cycle **Has
too much liquidity taken the excitement out of shipping? **Third party management: What can it
add to the party? **What safety measures can players in the shipping industry use to be where we
want to be in 2010? **Capital Markets - Different places, Different structures: MLP, High Yield,
Private Equity - US, Singapore, London **US capital markets panel: How long can the good times
last? Further information: Marine Money Greece, 15 Athinaeon Street, 175 61 Palio Faliro, Greece,
Tel: (+30) 210 9858 809, Fax: (+30) 210 9842 136 E-mail: mia@marine-marketing.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Greek section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*), together with
the anchor sponsor *Bank of Ireland Corporate Banking* and government supporter *IMDO* has issued a
call for papers for possible presentation at the 2nd international symposium on 'Ship Operations,
Management and Economics' to be held *September 18-19* at the Eugenides Foundation, Athens. The
symposium will bring together ship operators, technical managers, designers, academics, classification
societies and marine transportation policy-makers to discuss such topics as: Operations, maintenance and
repairs; Market modeling; Cost benefit analysis; Financing and insurance; Risk management;
Environmental management; Safety, security and classification issues; Fleet management; Routing and
scheduling; Manning and human factors; Cargo handling concepts; New operating concepts; Shortsea
shipping; Communications and navigation. Abstracts should be submitted by *September 15, 2007* to:
Assistant Professor, Dimitrios V Lyridis, chairman, Papers Committee, Laboratory of Maritime
Transport, School of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering, National Technical University of
Athens, 9 Iroon Polytechniou, Zografou 157 73 Greece. E-mail: dsvlr@central.ntua.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Please find attached the Final Call for Abstracts  for the *10th International Conference on Application of Advanced  Technologies in Transportation (AATT 2008)* which will be held in  Athens, Greece from May 27 to May 31, 2008.

Deadline for the submission of abstracts is  *July, 2, 2007*.

Conference Website : http://www.civil.ntua.gr/aatt

----------


## Seaglobe

For your guidance, pls find attached a wide variety of courses : 

GREECE ACADEMY - TRAINING COURSES FOR JUNE  - JULY 2009

----------


## JOHNR

oreo Seaglobe - Einai gia proxorimenous - or mporei na paei opoios dipote.
exeis paei na mas doseis quality feedback

----------


## Seaglobe

Hey, JohnR !

Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο !
Βασικά έχω πάει και εγώ, και συνάδελφοι (διάφορες ειδικότητες & ηλικίες), και μείναμε πολύ ευχαριστημένοι. 

Προσαρμόζουνε την διδασκαλία ανάλογα με την εμπειρία και το επίπεδο της τάξης. 

Εσύ έχεις κάποιες ανάλογες συμμετοχές ?

Mε φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς, 
Σ.

----------


## Apostolos

Κανένα προσιτό σεμινάριο για τον Οκτώβρη Νοέμβρη???

----------


## Leo

Θα σας πω ότι σε πρόσφατη επιθεώρηση, συζητήθηκε το θέμα ότι χρειάζεται να γίνεται φρεσκάρισμα των γνώσεων και των πιστοποιητικών ISM & ISPS ανα περίπου 5-αετία. Τέτοια σεμινάρια κυκλοφορούν από 300 ευρώ το φθηνότερο σε ιδιώτες και πάνω οι νηογνώμονες. Οι λόγοι προφανείς.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιο φτηνό για τους νέους κανονισμούς για το Risk Assessment???

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι καλό και άκρως απαραίτητο, θα σου απαντήσω αύριο  :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

> Αυτό είναι καλό και άκρως απαραίτητο, θα σου απαντήσω αύριο .


Κάτι βρήκαμε, επικοινώνησε μαζί μου με ΠΜ..  :Smile:

----------

